
Things to consider before moving to Europe as a developer - devjobsEU
https://relocateme.eu/blog/what-to-consider-when-choosing-your-next-work-destination-in-europe/?hackernews
======
msadowski
Tl;dr: knowing a language of a country is a plus when relocating; weather
varies between countries; your expenses depend on your lifestyle and some
countries are more expensive than the others.

